
Ask HN: What's the worst software you've encountered? - slmjkdbtl
(long JavaScript-related rant warning)<p>I recently started to get back to the JavaScript world because I&#x27;m trying to get a job at front-end development. I was doing all the workflow stuff to get the thing actually working and for the first time I&#x27;m infuriated by a software.<p>It&#x27;s a bundler which bundles multiple JavaScript files into one (if you want to use npm packages for frontend you have to use one of these), and this bundler is doing all sorts of things that a bundler shouldn&#x27;t be doing.<p>First, it&#x27;s compiling my code through babel (a JavaScript compiler which compiles the latest language features to an older more supported version), and there&#x27;s no direct way to turn if off. Why does a bundler need to do this? If I need to use babel to compile my code I would just do it myself run my code through babel, I would never expect a bundler to do this task without my consent.<p>Second, it&#x27;s adding direct dependencies to my package.json without my consent or even noticing me. I have an a `import shaderCode from &quot;shader.glsl&quot;` statement to tell the bundler to include the content of this text file to the final code, it does the job but when I look at my package.json again it&#x27;s adding 2 direct dependencies, &quot;glslify-bundle&quot; and &quot;glslify-dep&quot;, i have no idea what these do but they seem to compile my shader code somehow because if I mistakenly write the shader in someway it&#x27;ll actually fail to bundle. I have no idea why it cannot just do its job 
at including the content of one text file into another, and leave the correctness of the content to me or dedicated softwares who does this.<p>It feels like the software is being real rude to me. I like softwares that does ONLY one thing and does it well.
======
simonblack
That rubbish that I write.

------
hellectronic
Windows 10

------
randomanon
macOS

